

IRetroPhone iPhone App -- $30,000 Net Profit for One Day's Work - moses1400
http://www.centernetworks.com/iretrophone-iphone-app-mobile

======
watmough
Congratulations to these guys!! Totally awesome!!

 __runs to padded room. sound of muffled thuds, screaming. __

------
pxlpshr
fantastic for him, seriously... but a sad reflection of the state of the
AppStore in regard to utility/quality. stories like this bring gold diggers
out of the woodwork and pollute the store, imo.

not trying to be a pessimist here... just venting.

~~~
rrhyne
Why shouldn't any developer be able to make almost any app, then make money on
it?

If this app made 30k, build a truly great app and retire.

~~~
ConradHex
Assuming that revenue scales with app quality...

------
maxklein
The only reason he sold that much was because he was mentioned in a magazine
with a massive readership. Almost any half way useful or interesting
application would sell that much if mentioned in such a magazine.

~~~
rrhyne
So you are saying, work hard at getting good press?

~~~
maxklein
No, that's not relevant. He created the type of product that is interesting
enough to be mentioned in the 'wierd' section of a big magazine. He did not
work for the press, he did not do any clever marketing, it was his product
that was clever. He could just as well have never gotten mentioned, and his
product would have made a hundred a month or so from the few people who like
the quirky idea.

What he did right was create a simple and fun product. There is hardly any
lesson to be learnt from the guys experience, apart from the obvious lesson
that more eyeballs brings more sales, and that people will willingly pay for
iphone apps.

~~~
ovi256
>He did not work for the press, he did not do any clever marketing,

You can not really be sure about that, now, can you?

------
greyman
Great, I still think iPhone App building will be a golden mine for some time.
Anyway, he must be a great coder to be able to do such an application in only
one day - almost unbelievable.

~~~
bluelu
Yes. It also looks quite nice (which probably takes the most of the time)

------
MicahWedemeyer
Let's see if there are straight-up clones of all these iPhone apps once
Android hits the streets next month.

------
yan
I wonder how Apple will take care of app pollution. The store works fine now
that there are less than a few hundred apps in each category, but as that
number grows, it will be harder to browse it in its current state on the
phone.

------
river_styx
Interesting. I had read some time ago that Apple patented the touch-based
rotary dialer concept. If that's the case, I'm surprised they let this one
through.

~~~
bluelu
They will let him generate the publicity and then confiscate his earnings. ;)

------
tocomment
Umm isn't it free? I have it and it was free for me.

------
moses1400
guy sold 15,000 copies in the first day at $2.99 per

------
babooo404
of course this will only happen once

------
jodrellblank
Every time someone does something like this, I think "that was a good idea! Oh
well, there are no good ideas left now".

Will I ever learn?

